# How to reduce trench issues?



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Irrigation going in today and tomorrow. Front yard done. Sod will be laid Friday. Yard will be power raked and 1 inch topsoil added.

What can/should I do between tomorrow and Friday to minimize trench problems down the road?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

you have a tractor?fill the trench, i would drive it along the trench and try and pack the trench down and then add more soil and drive on it again

also remove any rocks u can and don't put them back in


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

I don't have a tractor. Square tempers seem like it wouldn't work. Thinking of heading down to harbor freight and getting a heavy sledgehammer and use that as a tamper.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

GAbermuda said:


> I don't have a tractor. Square tempers seem like it wouldn't work. Thinking of heading down to harbor freight and getting a heavy sledgehammer and use that as a tamper.


you have a wheel barrow? same thing except you do the work, fill the wheelbarrow and use it to run along the trench


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

The wheelbarrow idea is brilliant. Thanks


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

:thumbup:


GAbermuda said:


> The wheelbarrow idea is brilliant. Thanks


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

if its pulled underground by a ditch witch it should level rather even after. just let the irrigation and rain even it out.


----------

